

The Noob Guide to Online Marketing - aymeric
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/the-noob-guide-to-online-marketing-with-giant-infographic-11928

======
rcavezza
To save time, here are the main points:

Set up your pages for SEO Have a blog Use Adwords Get your name on Twitter &
Facebook Submit blogposts to reddit, digg, hn, etc... Create an email list Use
Feedburner Monitor, Track, and Test Everything

Nothing groundbreaking.

~~~
waterside81
But I think that's the point - there are no shortcuts. It takes persistence,
measurement, and a sound strategy to get where you want to go.

~~~
duck
I agree. If you don't have time to read this and you're starting off then you
might want to figure out another career path. This article is great because it
truly is a large task list that you can use. A handful of them are a little
out there for the average person/startup, but overall I think this is a great
list to start with.

------
aymeric
Question: The article mentions you should guestblog. I know this is important
but writing is a chore to me.

I am in the outsourcing space but I find outsourcing writing really hard to
outsource because I need someone who can express my ideas or who have a good
experience in outsourcing.

Is there a place where I can contact great writers?

~~~
mkr-hn
The Problogger job board seems appropriate: <http://jobs.problogger.net/>

~~~
aymeric
Found this timely article that mentions it too:
<http://maplebutter.com/content-marketing-for-startups/>

------
hxf148
Great article but it missed the mobile angles. It's exploding and having good
mobile working content is more important every day and it's already important.
:)

Working on <http://infostripe.com> which gets you online and mobile-friendly
in just a few minutes. See others using it here
<http://infostripe.com/network.php>

~~~
aymeric
I thought you were wrong saying Mobile is important so I went to check my web
analytics and noticed that 5% of my visitors are coming from a mobile device.

I thought: "Meh, not worth the effort". And then I looked at the conversions
from Mobile users and basically a Mobile user is worth twice a normal Web
browser!

I will go on and set up a mobile stylesheet...

Thanks.

------
grimen
Excellent overview! Even if one are aware of the basics and/or one choose
their own creative way of doing the marketing I really think it is perfect to
have the best-practices like this like a roadmap. Even experts will get use of
this.

------
swah
I never thought about doing email marketing, since it sounds a lot like
"unsolicited email" that I hate to receive. When is it interesting to use, and
beneficial to both sides?

~~~
lichichen
E-mail is a great way to reach out to certain segments of your consumers. It
is useful and beneficial when you are able to communicate information that is
of value.For instance, company updates, product updates and offers. The idea
is not to push information but to tailor relevant information and use e-mail
as tool to build up communities.

As well e-mail is a great tool to test copy. When you do A/B splits to see how
you can use certain copy to drive the most action out of that segment.

I would still recommend E-mail over having Facebook Fan pages because it is
easier to maintain, less time consuming and communication is easier to
control.

Great tool to use for small businesses to publish newsletters/e-mails.
<http://mailchimp.com/>

A few other ideas to use e-mails are

1) Trigger e-mails by Sign in. If the user has not accessed their account
after x period of time send gentle reminder

2) Trigger e-mails based on birthdays

------
el_zako
amazing visuals. it renders me incapable of judging the content.

------
kirpekar
Old, but gold

